# Caue on the Rocks



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a few more pictures from last weekend. Caue handled the terrain like a pro.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Caue....goodness me...he was excited by those rocks!! lol...sorry

WONDERFUL pics, he is having a ball...what a life eh! 2nd to last shot is my fave...he looks a bit puzzled by something but VERY handsome, oakly too looks fab as ever!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. he is just so handsome!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a face. I loved that next to the last pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

caue you look so handsome there on the rocks with your big brother..


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

you live in such a pretty area, i always enjoy the handsome boys at the beach!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! He sure is a good looking doggie. Looks like he is adjusting well to life in the northern parts of New England!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are great pictures! You'd never believe you've had him for such a short time. It looks as if those 2 have always been together hiking on the rocks.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

He couldn't look happier!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

He sure likes those rocks.  Did he get a stick yet??????


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Such handsome boys!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

He's a handsome boy, but I think we're going to have to start calling him Rocket Man. :wave:

It must be Friday night...this thread sounded like a new drink.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pictures - is the area close to your home? The terrain is really a challenge for dogs and your boys look like they really enjoy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet Katie said:


> Great pictures - is the area close to your home? The terrain is really a challenge for dogs and your boys look like they really enjoy.


This is a State park about 20 minutes from the house. I have some places closer but the scenery here is better and it has more varied terrain.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They both look handsome on the rocks. Caue is very handsome and I love his coloring. Oakly is handsome as usual.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I love the pictures of Oakley and Caue. They are truly best friends


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!! The scenery is to die for!! He really does look like he's used to it already, and is definitely quite "happy" to be there!! Now what I really want to see are the "Caue, shaken, not stirred" pics!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Caue seriously just 8 or 9 months old? He's going to be a horse if he grows much more. 

Love your scenic trips, is it a good area for a summer vacation too? Maybe I need to come visit.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome scenery...amazingly handsome pups...never gets old seeing these two. They really are both gorgeous and it's so nice to see them as such good friends.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Always a smile on his face! What a happy boy! (And handsome too!)


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures - looks like Caue is enjoying life and his big bro!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks so happy with you and Oakly, great pictures










Jack and Rusty​ 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are great pictures! Beautiful landscape, I love the rugged coastline of Maine and upper New England.

Looks like Caue has adapted quickly, not only to you and Oakly, but to the outdoor life there as well. Oakly looks stunning as always and Caue is one handsome pup. Not only is Caue a real "looker," he's a big boy for being 9 months old. Just curious, how much does he weigh?

~Jackie


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I just love your pictures! They look like BFF's for sure! And, they are both so beautiful. Is Caue's fur as soft as it looks? He's Gorgeous!
Thanks for posting such lovely pictures.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a beautiful dog you have there Rob!!  I'd be quite proud of him! Although...he reveals alittle bit too much in the first pic...LOL!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Once again thank you for sharing pictures of your boys...they look happy, healthy and well loved. Another great chapter in the book of Caue...


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oakly and Caue are such cuties! I love the backgrounds in the pics as well, especially the 4th one! Beautiful!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> ...and is definitely quite "happy" to be there!!


lol....I wasn't gonna say anything....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

There! All "fixed"!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> There! All "fixed"!


lol....I suppose....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are a sick bunch of people I never thought about looking for the red rocket. ROFL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> You are a sick bunch of people I never thought about looking for the red rocket. ROFL


It wasn't hard to miss....

But I wasn't even gonna mention it. It's all these "ladies" who pointed it out....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You are a sick bunch of people I never thought about looking for the red rocket. ROFL


"Rocket man, burning up his fuse up here alone...":jamming:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He has settled in so well, and poses just like Oakly. So photogenic!


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see Caue is having the time of his life....and so are YOU !!!!

This is the BEST "Love for a Golden" I have seen anywhere.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Just one word....gorgeous....as always.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like he has adjusted just fine. Glad to see them both having so much fun. Congrats to all.:wavey:


----------

